# Photoshop 7.0



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

lets chat about pShop 7.0... the beta is the only thing out right now... but 7.0 should be coming soon.  How good is the beta version?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2002)

Good


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *Good   *




GEEEZ!  thanks   you have the beta?  tell me about it!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh, sorry.

Photoshop 7 beta is actually pretty good.  I've run into some problems with it though, which I'll get into later.  

~~Pros~~

1.)  It's actually pretty fast.  Adobe seems to have made an effort on this release, it's about as fast on my iMac as 6 is in Classic mode, so I guess that speaks for itself.  Overall, the filter run a lot faster than before.  Gaussan blur in particular is pretty snappy.  It works well with layers.  Dragging them around is still a bit slow.

2.)  It's sleek.  It has the new Aqua interface, which, in my opinion, suits PS 7 perfectly.  The tool icons change color when you roll over them.  There's a new file browsing system, which is still a bit buggy and slow.

~~Cons~~

I haven't gotten into this much, but here are some of the cons I have found.

1.)  This may be due to my own insolence, but there is a new band-aid tool that I haven't figured out a use for yet.  It is basically a clone tool on drugs.. it distorts whatever is cloned over.  I don't get it.  I guess it shouldn't be a con.

2.)  Pretty buggy.  Like I said, the File Browser feature is still slow, and crashes the program intermittenly on my machine.  It makes thumbnails, abeit slowly, but it lets you launch files quickly.  I bet it's snappy on a G4.  The Extrude feature is a killer in that every time I use it, whenever I try doing something else after it, it always quits Photoshop without notice.  Also the motion blur doesn't let you see where you're blurring in relation to the image yet.

Overall though, I would have to say it's a good release.  None of the features from 6 have been left out, but it still has a long way to go.  It's carbon though, not cocoa, so it will run in 9 and 10.

Enough info for ya?


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello!

Another con is that it is a memory hog.  It will crash other apps if you have too many open.  I know that other Photoshop versions took lots of memory but it takes really slow to quit Photoshop 7.  I get a spinning beach ball when I quit and it acts as if it is frozen for about 60 seconds before actually quiting.

Hopefully they will fix this in the final version but other then that it is a great app!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2002)

martinatkinson:

How fast is it on your G4?  It's a bit slower than I'd like on my G3, but I shouldn't expect so much from it.    At least I don't need Classic for it anymore.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes... thank you.  I also hope the final version is not as buggy... and does not take 60 sec to quit.


----------



## evildan (Mar 4, 2002)

> 1.) This may be due to my own insolence, but there is a new band-aid tool that I haven't figured out a use for yet. It is basically a clone tool on drugs.. it distorts whatever is cloned over. I don't get it. I guess it shouldn't be a con.



The band-aid tool is kind of like the clone tool. I saw a demo of this from a friend of mine who works for Adobe.

He had a poor copy of an old black-and-white photo scanned in. He used the band-aid tool to take a sample, much like the clone tool. The only difference is that it does not apply paint simply based on the sample, but rather the sample AND the location of the brush.

So in otherwords, his sample of the light background didn't produce a light strip of cloned color on the dark shirt them lady even though his sampled locator was over the light background. Her shirt appeared to have a streak for just a moment, then quickly turned a dark color to match the texture of the sample, but the color of where the brush was applied. So in a matter of a few clicks, and with ONLY one sample, he was able to restore the photo to clean image.

Very cool tool. But in every demo of it I've seen, it's always been with a black and white photo, so I'm very interested to see what it does for color photos.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *martinatkinson:
> 
> How fast is it on your G4?  It's a bit slower than I'd like on my G3, but I shouldn't expect so much from it.    At least I don't need Classic for it anymore.   *



Hello!

I timed it recently and it took about 60 seconds to load on my G4, not bad but it takes less then half that time to open the classic version (5.5) of Photoshop.  It also takes about the same amount of time just to quit the beta version which is really a pain.  This may be partly because I only have 300Mb of RAM.  I also defragged my HD a couple days ago and have seen a slight improvement but not much.

I am ready to buy the final version when it comes in April, and with my discounts I can get it for $35 plus shipping  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *It is basically a clone tool on drugs.. it distorts whatever is cloned over. I don't get it.*


That'll be the healing brush then... It work's wonders if you use it properly - I've seen people remove a fish from a fishbowl *without trace* in one stroke with this thing. Try doing that with the clone tool

Bernie     )


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> *Another con is that it is a memory hog.*


Ah, the joys of having 700MB of Ram - I get none of that shit... (I'm thinking of upgrading to 1.5 Gig when I have the cash)

Bernie     )


----------

